# 1973 Schwinn Varsity pricing



## Cranky Chain Cycles

This Varsity was brought back from the dead. I've put at least +10 hours of labor into this project. The question I struggle with is how much to begin pricing at? The bike, IMHO, is in excellent condition, complete tuneup, new bar tape, even the brakes polished. Its a big boy at 55 cm and 27" wheels. I'm in no hurry; however, I don't want it to sit in storage until I'm senile. I'm in the Twin Cities. FWIW, I'll probably take some better pictures outside with more light.


----------



## mongeese

To a college kid ( more likey his parents ) you may be able to fetch 200 if you put your salesman hat on. That should be max in all karmic reality. Is it worth more than that- this bike is. Will it last forever - yup. Is it common- oh so common. Will you get your time back- nope.
 Nice looking bike nonetheless. You did very well.
55 cm is not tall by any means. Really nice size. Pedals are wrong. If money is your thing sell and replace parts worth bucks and sell bike as a college rider. Rear derailleur and razors edge fenders will catch some scraps.


----------



## mongeese

Are you sure it is a 68? Fenders are safety and pedals have reflectors. Also number is on head tube.
Just seen you have 1973 in title. I don’t know where I got 68 at. Sorry. 1973 Varsity or as some call them Varpooptys are not that great by any means. Salesman hat time.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

mongeese said:


> To a college kid ( more likey his parents ) you may be able to fetch 200 if you put your salesman hat on. That should be max in all karmic reality. Is it worth more than that- this bike is. Will it last forever - yup. Is it common- oh so common. Will you get your time back- nope.
> Nice looking bike nonetheless. You did very well.




That's what hobbies are all about. Luckily I know how to "sell the sizzle", and old saying we used when I sold cars.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

mongeese said:


> View attachment 784158 Are you sure it is a 68? Fenders are safety and pedals have reflectors. Also number is on head tube.
> Just seen you have 1973 in title. I don’t know where I got 68 at. Sorry. 1973 Varsity or as some call them Var&#!^tys are not that great by any means. Salesman hat time.




Maybe, but I’ve got LJ555523. Per the website it’s from November of 1973. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex

That's a small 22" model with fenders, here is the catalog page:





I'd recommend putting the original Campus Green "flexon" bar tape on it, that will appeal to those looking for period correctness.


----------



## mongeese

How about that - a couple of Schwinn collectors.


----------



## HARPO

On Long Island you'd be lucky to get $75. They're a dime a dozen here. BTW...a 63cm frame is tall (I'm 6' and that's what I ride). 55cm is average.


----------



## vincev

A varsity is not real desirable.We have a bike shop that has "Varsity Mountain" .Thats where they deposit trade ins.If the tires are new maybe $150,If the tires are old probably $75.Maybe a little more for yours because it looks great.Nice lookin bike for a college student.Fenders are also a plus. I would start at $200


----------



## bikemonkey

Nice clean-up!


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

Soooooold!! For FULL asking price. At least 20 people inquired. The Twin Cities is a great market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

vincev said:


> A varsity is not real desirable.We have a bike shop that has "Varsity Mountain" .Thats where they deposit trade ins.If the tires are new maybe $150,If the tires are old probably $75.Maybe a little more for yours because it looks great.Nice lookin bike for a college student.Fenders are also a plus. I would start at $200




It is here in Minneapolis! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane

Lemme guess. The buyer looked like this:


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

Autocycleplane said:


> Lemme guess. The buyer looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 796161




Hahahaa!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Autocycleplane said:


> Lemme guess. The buyer looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 796161




I'm betting more like this.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

GTs58 said:


> I'm betting more like this.
> 
> View attachment 796355




Well played, well played. And no. It was a tatted dude. Pretty much like the first pic.


----------



## juvela

-----

Congratulations on the sale and getting your price.

Perhaps the newfound largesse shall permit you to graduate from a diet of gear blocks.

-----


----------



## Wingslover

Outstanding!

Finished one last may, working on two more right now, and will have ANOTHER two before June is over...
FUN!
-d


----------



## Wingslover

Here's my catalog photo.  "Sorry I was late but I had to stop and feed the peacocks."


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles

Wingslover said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Finished one last may, working on two more right now, and will have ANOTHER two before June is over...
> FUN!
> -d




 I put way more labor into this project than I anticipated. However, I had such high demand that I’ve been scouring the local market for more. 

Things I learned: people like shiny things. I hated the green color but the paint was in good condition.  And it had miles of chrome. 

Good luck on your projects. I’ve only been into restoring bikes for a little under a year but I’ve gotten a great return on my investments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpon

Wingslover said:


> Here's my catalog photo.  "Sorry I was late but I had to stop and feed the peacocks."
> 
> View attachment 800210 View attachment 800210



 That peacock looks photo shopped, or at least artificially inserted.  The perspective is off.


----------



## GTs58

harpon said:


> That peacock looks photo shopped, or at least artificially inserted.  The perspective is off.
> View attachment 800415





All of Schwinn's pictures in their catalogs are photo chopped.    Left pedal down while making a sharp left.


----------

